# Atlas Stormmaster LM



## mikejanne (Aug 13, 2008)

I built a new home six years ago and had the contractor install the Atlas Stormmaster LM shingles. We had a fairly bad hail storm a couple of months ago and had the adjuster out. He says 1) I need a new roof and 2) my shingles are '30 yr laminated, not impact resistant'.

I have the contractor's invoice from ABC Supply showing 60 squares of Stormmaster LM's and 10 bundles of Stormmaster ST's (for ridge and starter, I assume). They were delivered on the roof and I trust my contractor 100% (don't laugh). I'm thinking that ABC may have accidently shipped Pinnacle instead of the Stormmaster. Is there a way to tell the Stormmaster LM apart from the Pinnacle shingles?

Also, what is people's experience with the Stormmaster LM's for hail resistance? Our storm had a lot of hail, but it was mostly marble to nickel size with a few ping pong balls thrown in. My truck sitting outside had about $2100 damage.

We are looking at the Malarkey Legacy for our cabin. Does anyone have feedback on their hail resistance?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Hail Resistant is not the same thing as Hail Proof.

Here is a link to ALL of the manufacturers Class 3 and Class 4 Hail Resistant Shingles:

http://www.ibhs.org/publications/downloads/20050804_171858_23352.pdf


Here is the Atlas site:
http://www.atlasroofing.com/residential/sm_lm.asp

*If the Storm Masters Cost more than the Pnnacles currently do, which I am sure they do, use your invoice to get the proper insurance adjustment from your Insurance Company Con Artist Crook.*

*Which Company Of Crooks Is It This Time?*

*Is It **The **Good Hands **In Your Pocket Company?*

Ed















*W*hile other shingles failed to withstand the fury of Hurricane Georges' 115 mph winds, Needle Rush Point in Perdido Key, Florida showed little, if any, ill effects from the storm (pictured left). Atlas Roofing's StormMaster Shingles are designed for conditions of high impact and high wind. It is the first SBS asphalt type shingle to achieve the UL-2218 Class 4 rating for high impact resistance. Weather the storm with StormMaster weather resistant shingles. Or, choose our Stratford or Chalet lines of high-wind resistant shingles.


----------



## mikejanne (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm with State Farm. They are paying for a new roof and I was not getting an impact resistant discount (they didn't offer it in NE when I built), so there is no issue with insurance. 

My concern was that the adjuster thinks I have regular 30 yr laminated shingles when I paid the builder for impact resistant. However, from what I can tell from the Atlas website, the Pinnacle and Stormmaster LM are identical except for the compounding of the asphalt (SBS in the Stormmaster). If so, I don't know how you could tell the difference visually. 

To be honest, the damage looks very minor to me. There are no cracked shingles and only a few impact marks in a couple areas of the roof. Most of the impacts are on the doubled part of the shingle, so I can't see them being much of an issue. 

Mike


----------

